
What UK startups make of the shocking Brexit vote - ognevvv
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/24/what-uk-startups-make-of-the-shock-brexit-vote/
======
icu
Quote from article, "Not having easy access to strong talent from Europe will
be a big bottleneck for us."

I would like to throw my hat in the ring and say that I believe there is no
barrier to working with people remotely in Tech, let alone FinTech.

If anything access to talent is down to computer and internet access rather
than EU market access.

